# Gay Marriage and Polygamy



## hangover (Nov 19, 2015)

So if gay marriage is legal now, what's wrong with Polygamy?


----------



## AprilT (Nov 19, 2015)

Nothing, I'd be fine with five husbands, as long as they all live in separate houses from me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 19, 2015)

One is enough for me.  I don't really care what anyone else does.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Nothing, I'd be fine with five husbands, as long as they all live in separate houses from me.



I'm with you, AprilT... indeed, why not 6?


----------



## AprilT (Nov 19, 2015)

RR, I need a break on the weekend.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 19, 2015)

Greedy girls!!  :yougogirl:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 19, 2015)

Greedy is right---I only need four.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 19, 2015)

Husbands, husbands, husbands,  I'll just take 2 or three only, leave some for others, but they have to be rich, have their own mansions and promise to do the housework, and oh yeah, buy me stuff.


----------



## boozercruiser (Nov 19, 2015)

Well I don't agree with Gay Marriage.
But Poygamy?
Bring it on!


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 19, 2015)

Polygamy?  Why marriage?  You can live with 10 women if you want to, you don't need marriage.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm all in favour of gay marriage.  Polygamy?  Whatever.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Polygamy?  Why marriage?  You can live with 10 women if you want to, you don't need marriage.



Exactly. No alimony, and when they get worn out you just get new ones. 

What I really want to know is, if gay marriage and polygamy are okay, can I marry my goat?


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 19, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Exactly. No alimony, and when they get worn out you just get new ones.
> 
> What I really want to know is, if gay marriage and polygamy are okay, can I marry my goat?


No, it's those pesky animal cruelty laws.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 19, 2015)

Well we don't have to get married, but, for the sake of the thread, I'm going with it.  I didn't ask for alimony from my ask, I wouldn't bother asking for money when parting from the fab five, they sure as heck won't be profiting financially from me.  To show how generous I am, they can even have girlfriends to keep them busy when I'm not around.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> No, it's those pesky animal cruelty laws.



HEY, now!

I'm a catch - with my income I can provide a wonderful stall, 3 squares a day and health insurance!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 19, 2015)

Cookie. We have the same values, we must be twins!


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Nothing, I'd be fine with five husbands, as long as they all live in separate houses from me.



Lets see....one to mow, one to rake leaves, one to fix the vacuum, one to wash the car and one to take the trash to the road....yeah, five will work.


----------



## IKE (Nov 19, 2015)

What I really want to know is, can I marry my goat?[/QUOTE]

Sheep too rich for you blood ?........I've heard for years that they are just like.......oh, never mind.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 19, 2015)

IKE said:


> Sheep too rich for you blood ?........I've heard for years that they are just like.......oh, never mind.



Sheep are too demanding - too much like a human wife.

You've heard right.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Polygamy?  Why marriage?  You can live with 10 women if you want to, you don't need marriage.



Exactly Jim. The question is which unions/relationships the state is prepared to officially register and support. 
Rich men have many wives now but not all at once. Usually these relationships do not cost the state anything but imagine what happens when a poor many has four wives and each of them has four children (say). Twentyone people cannot be supported on one man's wage so there has to be a cost to the taxpayer. 

One of our well known actors, Jack Thompson, lived openly with two women for years. They were sisters. It went on for 15 years. He didn't need the state to sanction his arrangement and when it broke down there was no need for any messy divorce either. I don't remember whether any children were involved.


----------



## hangover (Nov 19, 2015)

I thought this thread would raise some eyebrows...instead it made all these liberal women drool.

guys are kinda strange....


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 19, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Sheep are too demanding - too much like a human wife.
> 
> You've heard right.



.  +1.    Goats are cool nowadays....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2015)

These sicko animal abusers like the one in the first video should be behind bars.  I have no tolerance for any person who abuses an animal in any way.  If these jokers can't handle being with another consenting human being for their ****** pleasure, then they need to stay alone with their sick selves, IMO.   As far as gay marriage or polygamy, consenting people can do whatever they want, none of my business.


----------



## imp (Nov 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Nothing, I'd be fine with five husbands, as long as they all live in separate houses from me.




:woohoo1:

imp


----------



## imp (Nov 19, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Lets see....one to mow, one to rake leaves, one to fix the vacuum, one to wash the car and one to take the trash to the road....yeah, five will work.



You have not a one to "sow"!  imp


----------



## imp (Nov 19, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> One of our well known actors, Jack Thompson, *lived openly with two women for years. They were sisters.* It went on for 15 years. He didn't need the state to sanction his arrangement and when it broke down there was no need for any messy divorce either. I don't remember whether any children were involved.



Only acceptable if they were twins!   imp


----------



## imp (Nov 19, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> .  +1.    Goats are cool nowadays....



Clearly, you've likely never smelled a male goat!   Phew!  imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 19, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> These sicko animal abusers like the one in the first video should be behind bars.  I have no tolerance for any person who abuses an animal in any way.  If these jokers can't handle being with another consenting human being for their ****** pleasure, then they need to stay alone with their sick selves, IMO.   As far as gay marriage or polygamy, consenting people can do whatever they want, none of my business.



This is exactly what I was thinking... SB.... This yuck yuck yuck over bestiality sickens and highly offends me... It is NOT funny... NOT FUNNY!!  These perverts are RAPING animals... Yes.. it IS RAPE... these poor defenseless creatures cannot consent to this horror.. They suffer pain.. often times having their internal organs mangled and perforated...  Please remove it..  It makes me want to vomit.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 19, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> .  +1.    Goats are cool nowadays....



I hope you don't think this is funny.... It's sickening.. it's BESTIALITY... and it's one of the worst perversions.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 19, 2015)

You know what else is offensive?   The insinuation that raping an animal is somehow equivalent or similar to gay marriage...consisting of two consenting adult HUMANS.. These two things should not even be in the same thread.    Is it just me.??  or did this entire thread feel offensive to anyone else...  Sorry... I had to speak my piece.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 19, 2015)

Nothing offensive about asking about polygamy to me or giving opinions in jest or serious on that matter, but, I find no humor in what has been mentioned about acts upon animals, but, I can tell you, many males have a very different threshold when it comes to such things.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 19, 2015)

The comments about beastiality are absurd.  Should never be legal.  Anyone caught "involved" with an animal should be locked up for a long, long time.  That argument is simply a red herring tossed out by those against same-sex marriage.

I believe marriage is between one man and one woman.  That is how my wife and I were raised and what we believe.  We do not, however, act in judgment of those who choose to be joined together in a same-sex marriage or a polygamous marriage.  Why do people marry?  Many of us married because we felt marriage was a sacred act blessed by God and was in holding with our own personal beliefs.  Rather than leave it just that, the government felt it had the right to become involved in our bedrooms/living arrangements.  The IRS began giving tax breaks to "married" couples.  Hospitals and doctors won't give out medical information except to the spouse you are "legally married" to.  Good people who want to share household and lives together are at a huge disadvantage vs. those who are "legally married".  So, what option is left?  The far right segment of our legislative branch will not consider "civil unions".  They insist on driving all to "marry" to have the same financial and legal benefits.  Remove "marriage" so it is not mentioned in any government document and the issue goes away.  Allow two people who want to legally handle each other's medical issues be allow such if they have a piece of paper that says they both agree to do so.  Allow two people to be listed as first beneficiaries to each other and not have such contested by other family members if they have a piece of paper that says both agree to do so.  Allow no unions... hetrosexual or homosexual or 'any' ******... to have financial benefits under tax codes, housing codes, etc.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Nothing offensive about asking about polygamy to me or giving opinions in jest or serious on that matter, but, I find no humor in what has been mentioned about acts upon animals, but, I can tell you, many males have a very different threshold when it comes to such things.



Raping an animal, to me is akin to raping a human toddler... even babies are capable of ****** arousal... but that does not equate to consent.. Like a human toddler, an animal cannot consent... and the physical pain these creatures endure makes me wonder how any MAN can find this errotic..  SICKOS... and so are the folks that find it funny.


----------



## imp (Nov 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Raping an animal, to me is akin to raping a human toddler... even babies are capable of ****** arousal... but that does not equate to consent.. Like a human toddler, an animal cannot consent... and the physical pain these creatures endure makes me wonder how any MAN can find this errotic..  *SICKOS*... and so are the folks that find it funny.



SICKOS implies mental aberration: Mentally challenged individuals are now  protected by law. If that term be extended to the Criminally Insane, m urders have been com m itted, rapes, atrocities, and.....likely crimes against children and animals both. Perhaps Jared could have claimed "insanity" as a defense?  (facetious, yes).   imp


----------



## IKE (Nov 19, 2015)

imp said:


> Clearly, you've likely never smelled a male goat!   Phew!  imp



So just for the record Imp how many goats have you sniffed ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh dear God - I give up.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I hope you don't think this is funny.... It's sickening.. it's BESTIALITY... and it's one of the worst perversions.



I'm just joking about goats, not about having sex with them.


----------



## imp (Nov 19, 2015)

IKE said:


> So just for the record Imp how many goats have you sniffed ?



OK. IKE, calling my bluff, here's the story. My wife and I bought a place zoned "animal property" (outside Phoenix), and it being irrigated by humongous amounts of water, we thought a _goat_ might be an appropriate animal to keep the weeds down, so bought a little billy. As he grew, his, er,....faculties became fixed upon ****** instinct and wanting to butt the hell, out of me. One could smell him 50 feet away! If you touched this beast anywhere on his body, your own character was flawed by his stink for days, despite washing, deodorizing, etc. 

Friends visiting from Wisconsin: guy's wife petted the cute little guy. Repulsed immediately, obviously not having expected anything so vile, she nearly gagged, proceeding to wash with soap vigorously, to no avail. She hadn't known before, what we also did not, but learned the same way!

That's the goat story.   imp


----------



## imp (Nov 19, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I'm just joking about goats, not about having sex with them.



If a "man", (so-called), associated with a male goat, were he married before, likely would be no longer, whether she knew, suspected, or otherwise. The stink would send her fleeing.   imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 19, 2015)

Imp, it's your fault.  You bought the wrong kind of goat.  "Fixed" males (called wethers) do not smell and are almost never agressive. Neither are females.

Most goat breeders make wethers of all their male goats unless they are show quality, or put them in the freezer.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 20, 2015)

imp said:


> OK. IKE, calling my bluff, here's the story. My wife and I bought a place zoned "animal property" (outside Phoenix), and it being irrigated by humongous amounts of water, we thought a _goat_ might be an appropriate animal to keep the weeds down, so bought a little billy. As he grew, his, er,....faculties became fixed upon ****** instinct and wanting to butt the hell, out of me. One could smell him 50 feet away! If you touched this beast anywhere on his body, your own character was flawed by his stink for days, despite washing, deodorizing, etc.
> 
> Friends visiting from Wisconsin: guy's wife petted the cute little guy. Repulsed immediately, obviously not having expected anything so vile, she nearly gagged, proceeding to wash with soap vigorously, to no avail. She hadn't known before, what we also did not, but learned the same way!
> 
> That's the goat story.   imp



A billy goat? Really? 
Nanny goats are much more sweet natured and less smelly too.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Baa...


----------



## hangover (Nov 20, 2015)

The oldest profession has gone on for thousands of years. For the most part, it's consenting adults. Sex slaves is another matter. But ugly men (and women) have needs too. In Nevada it's legal...and the women make a ton of money.

Did I just open another can of worms?


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 20, 2015)

hangover said:


> Did I just open another can of worms?



Not-to-worry, this is one of those _"can of worms"_ threads.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2015)

Prostitution should be legal, for those making their own personal decision to be in the 'profession', or those who take advantage of it.  Of course, anything forced at all, like pimping, sex slaves, etc. is a different story.


----------



## hangover (Nov 20, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Prostitution should be legal, for those making their own personal decision to be in the 'profession', or those who take advantage of it.  Of course, anything forced at all, like pimping, sex slaves, etc. is a different story.



It's legal in Amsterdam and Nevada, and I'd be interested in, if the rape rate is lower there.


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2015)

I like this thread, we've gone from gay marriage and polygamy to farm animals and now hookers......is this a great forum or what ?


----------



## AprilT (Nov 20, 2015)

I guess there isn't a topic, just a whatever's on your mind so it appears, good to know.  

In that case.  Any thoughts on couples who watch twd together and does it affect the relationship if one likes Rick but hates Daryl?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 20, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Prostitution should be legal, for those making their own personal decision to be in the 'profession', or those who take advantage of it.  Of course, anything forced at all, like pimping, sex slaves, etc. is a different story.



I agree.  When it's legal it's regulated, the prostitutes are taken care of health-wise and their safety looked after.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 20, 2015)

I've given Polygamy lot of thought.   I'm married almost 50 yrs to the same man,but in reality once a man retires he isn't the same man.  So now I feel like I am married to more than one man,and believe me it isn't easy. The working man was a pleasure to be around and he never told me I was doing anything wrong. The retired man has explained to me that I don't load the dishwasher correctly,the washing machine ,run the vacuum etc.  So Polygamy would be ok if all the men worked,but once they retire drop them all,and start out fresh again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2015)

Close to forty for me Sassycakes, and I feel bad for you that there's such a change in your hubby's behavior, could it be just boredom?  I know a lot of women go back to work after their husband retires, just to get out of the house and away from him.  Luckily my husband isn't so bad, but we both have our 'advice' on how we should do petty little things around the house.  I would never be interested in more than one husband, nor would I want to share one who's married to other women besides me.


----------



## imp (Nov 20, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Imp, it's your fault.  You bought the wrong kind of goat.  "Fixed" males (called wethers) do not smell and are almost never agressive. Neither are females.
> 
> Most goat breeders make wethers of all their male goats unless they are show quality, or put them in the freezer.



Of course, when we got our goat, we knew absolutely nothing about them, except they would eat the grass! Later, we had a nice big Nubian milk goat, which provided wonderful milk for our bread and cheese, living with no income up in the woods after lay-off from work.   imp


----------



## imp (Nov 20, 2015)

hangover said:


> The oldest profession has gone on for thousands of years. For the most part, it's consenting adults. Sex slaves is another matter. But ugly men (and women) have needs too. In Nevada it's legal...and the women make a ton of money.
> 
> Did I just open another can of worms?



For  the record, prostitution is illegal in the County of Clark (Las Vegas) Nevada. The brothels were therefore located in  Nye county, to the west, which gave the tiny town of Pahrump the impetus needed to grow.   imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2015)

imp said:


> For  the record, prostitution is illegal in the County of Clark (Las Vegas) Nevada. The brothels were therefore located in  Nye county, to the west, which gave the tiny town of Pahrump the impetus needed to grow.   imp



Yes Imp, I understood that all counties in Nevada didn't have legalized prostitution, so I guess it would be hard to answer Hangover's question on whether Nevada had less rapes after the legalization.


----------



## hangover (Nov 20, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I guess there isn't a topic, just a whatever's on your mind so it appears, good to know.
> 
> In that case.  Any thoughts on couples who watch twd together and does it affect the relationship if one likes Rick but hates Daryl?


Is that like Gerald Fitzpatrick and Patrick Fitzgerald?


----------



## hangover (Nov 20, 2015)

Sassycakes said:


> I've given Polygamy lot of thought.   I'm married almost 50 yrs to the same man,but in reality once a man retires he isn't the same man.  So now I feel like I am married to more than one man,and believe me it isn't easy. The working man was a pleasure to be around and he never told me I was doing anything wrong. The retired man has explained to me that I don't load the dishwasher correctly,the washing machine ,run the vacuum etc.  So Polygamy would be ok if all the men worked,but once they retire drop them all,and start out fresh again.



Wife complains about the same things to me...and she's not retired yet...oh dread. She has a psychological problem with her weight, so she's not into...well you know....so I could use an extra wife to fool around with.


----------



## hangover (Nov 20, 2015)

imp said:


> For  the record, prostitution is illegal in the County of Clark (Las Vegas) Nevada. The brothels were therefore located in  Nye county, to the west, which gave the tiny town of Pahrump the impetus needed to grow.   imp



It's really hard for me to believe there are no ladies of the night roaming the streets and casinos in Vegas. Never been there, and I haven't paid for it since I was in Iran.


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2015)

hangover said:


> I haven't paid for it since I was in Iran.



You had to pay them ?.........I'd have thought it would have been the other way around.


----------



## imp (Nov 20, 2015)

hangover said:


> It's really hard for me to believe there are *no ladies of the night roaming the streets and casinos in Vega*s. Never been there, and I haven't paid for it since I was in Iran.



Of course there are! What city has none? The question was about _legal_. Just another way of herding people as though they are cattle, then fining them monetarily when they break stupid laws written by exceedingly cunning politicians.   imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2015)

IKE said:


> You had to pay them ?.........I'd have thought it would have been the other way around.




Exactly WHY would you think that IKE?


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Exactly WHY would you think that IKE?



BECAUSE QS......if that's his pic he's a good looking fella (I meant that in a very un-gay way Hangover pheww)......witty.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2015)

IKE said:


> BECAUSE QS......if that's his pic he's a good looking fella (I meant that in a very un-gay way Hangover pheww)......witty.



hmmmmmm...  Sorry  I don't believe that's what you meant at all..


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 20, 2015)

hangover said:


> It's really hard for me to believe there are no ladies of the night roaming the streets and casinos in Vegas. Never been there, and I haven't paid for it since I was in Iran.



There are, but they get arrested because street-walking is illegal in Clark County.   You can pay for sex(legally) you just have to go to a brothel.


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> hmmmmmm...  Sorry  I don't believe that's what you meant at all..



No really it was, really........trust me I'd never lie to you.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2015)

IKE said:


> No really it was, really........trust me I'd never lie to you.




Yeah... right......................


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 20, 2015)

hangover said:


> It's legal in Amsterdam and Nevada, and I'd be interested in, if the rape rate is lower there.



Trying to figure out the connection between legalized prostitution and rape.  Men don't rape because they are horny, they rape for many reasons that are unrelated to sex.  It's about power and anger, etc.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2015)

I think that most psychologists will tell you that rape has little to do with sex....It's about anger and control


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2015)

I honestly don't know how a man can perform when he's angry......if I'm ticked off fool'in around is the farthest thing from my mind.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> One is enough for me.  I don't really care what anyone else does.



" I don't care what anyone else does." One of the great ideas of all time. Right up there with the Golden Rule.  
Many say it. Few do it.


----------



## Linda (Nov 20, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Husbands, husbands, husbands,  I'll just take 2 or three only, leave some for others, but they have to be rich, have their own mansions and promise to do the housework, and oh yeah, buy me stuff.


 I'm with Cookie!  But for the main one, I'll keep the one I have, but a couple rich ones with their own mansions are ok too.  Especially if one or two of them are fisherman for my husband to go fishing with.  He said he doesn't need a second wife as he's not wired for 220.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 20, 2015)

I like this thread, we've gone from gay marriage and polygamy to farm animals and now hookers......is this a great forum or what ?  
Oy G-d, I think somebody pulled goats in there too. Between consenting adults...barnyard animals cannot consent. Now if you were a "Furry" who liked to dress up as a goat then party on...Look up furries and you'll need to be debriefed afterwards:0

I've been trying to stay out of this minefield but now it's turned amusing.

Believe in legalized prostitution...it protects the women...hey the oldest profession
Polygamy is for reality TV nuts, not for real life
Legalizing same perceived gender marriage should have been law decades ago 
Oh and legalize smoke in New Jersey and I'll marry Willie Nelson, even as a second wife.


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Believe in legalized prostitution...it protects the women...hey the oldest profession
> Polygamy is for reality TV nuts, not for real life
> Legalizing same perceived gender marriage should have been law decades ago
> Oh and legalize smoke in New Jersey and I'll marry Willie Nelson, even as a second wife.



All joking aside.

1. I'm getting to the age where if hookers are legal or not it makes no difference......kinda like a dog chasing a car, what in the hell is he going to do with it after he catches it ?

2. Polygamy......see above.

3. Same sex marriage is a no issue to me, I just don't care.

4. If pot were legal I'd sit on the front porch and puff on a doobie bigger than a Louisville slugger.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 20, 2015)

Doobiedoobiedooooo.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 20, 2015)

I think the same sex marriage advantage was for income tax, benefits purposes, etc. (practicalities).  I don't think polygamy would be worth it, because government allows for only one spouse, but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 20, 2015)

Rape is about power and a bunch of other stuff, not about ****** deprivation. However, in sexually repressed societies there seems to be a higher incidence of ****** assault, likely linked to prevalent negative attitudes toward women. As John Lennon said, woman is the world's ******


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 20, 2015)

I am confused. Why would Ike not mean what he said?


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I am confused. Why would Ike not mean what he said?



Huh ?.......what did I miss ?

Oh now I see what you are referring to.......don't worry about it, it's all good.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 20, 2015)

<<<Deep inhale>>> "Don't Bogart that joint my friend, pass it over to me..."


----------



## imp (Nov 20, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> There are, but they get arrested because street-walking is illegal in Clark County.   You can pay for sex(legally) you just have to go to a brothel.



Sorry, tn. As I've always understood it, there were never any brothels in Clark County. Illegal houses, maybe. Unless the laws have changed since  I lived there.  imp

*" Prostitution is illegal under state law in Clark County, which contains Las Vegas and its metropolitan area."

" Other counties may choose to allow it, if they desire to. Currently Washoe County (which contains Reno), Carson City (an independent city), Douglas County, and Lincoln County ban brothels. Eureka County has no law on the books either permitting or prohibiting licensed brothels and currently has no brothels. The other counties permit brothels, but some of them do not currently have any active brothels."



*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_brothels_in_Nevada


----------



## jujube (Nov 20, 2015)

Sassycakes said:


> I've given Polygamy lot of thought.   I'm married almost 50 yrs to the same man,but in reality once a man retires he isn't the same man.  So now I feel like I am married to more than one man,and believe me it isn't easy. The working man was a pleasure to be around and he never told me I was doing anything wrong. The retired man has explained to me that I don't load the dishwasher correctly,the washing machine ,run the vacuum etc.  So Polygamy would be ok if all the men worked,but once they retire drop them all,and start out fresh again.



As they say, "I married you for better or for worse.....but NOT for retirement."


----------



## jujube (Nov 20, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Nothing, I'd be fine with five husbands, as long as they all live in separate houses from me.



Oh, Lord, I can't handle the one that I _don't_ have, never less two or three of them.  Though an extra one that's good about fixing stuff around the house would be nice.....if he agreed to go home at night.  Oh, and when it's one wife with multiple husbands, it's "polyandry".


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 20, 2015)

Dear Gawd more than one wanting to get busy? No No No, pull up the ice floe, I'm ready to jump


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 20, 2015)

Hmmm. Perhaps it would be best if any and all went home at night. No snoring and blanket stealing etc. As for getting busy, I am reserving judgement until I have carried out further research. Tough job, but someone's gotta do it.layful:


----------



## Linda (Nov 20, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I like this thread, we've gone from gay marriage and polygamy to farm animals and now hookers......is this a great forum or what ?
> Oy G-d, I think somebody pulled goats in there too. Between consenting adults...barnyard animals cannot consent. Now if you were a "Furry" who liked to dress up as a goat then party on...Look up furries and you'll need to be debriefed afterwards:0
> 
> I've been trying to stay out of this minefield but now it's turned amusing.
> ...


Yes, I know what furries are.  I know someone (NOT me) who went to a party where there were one or two furries and a big dog (true story) saw a fox tail hanging out of the back of a teenager furry (he went to the "meeting" out in the country with his mom) and the dog started chasing him.  It was funny and pathetic at the same time.


----------



## IKE (Nov 21, 2015)

Linda said:


> Yes, I know what furries are.  I know someone (NOT me) who went to a party where there were one or two furries and a big dog (true story) saw a fox tail hanging out of the back of a teenager furry (he went to the "meeting" out in the country with his mom) and the dog started chasing him.  It was funny and pathetic at the same time.



Y'all mentioned 'furries' a few times and I honestly thought they were some kind of toy or doll like bennie babies or something and I couldn't figure it out so I finally it up.

So all it is is folks dressing up in animal costumes and maybe fool'in around with others dressed the same way right ?........heck, that seems a lot less weird (and painful) to me than folks that are into that S & M stuff.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Exactly. No alimony, and when they get worn out you just get new ones.
> 
> What I really want to know is, if gay marriage and polygamy are okay, can I marry my goat?



Only if the goat is a consenting adult.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2015)

hangover said:


> Is that like Gerald Fitzpatrick and Patrick Fitzgerald?



OK, I'm going to display my ignorance -- what is "twd?"


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 21, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> OK, I'm going to display my ignorance -- what is "twd?"



I think it means the tv series The Walking Dead.

I just google any of these abbreviations I don't know and they always come up.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 21, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> *I think it means the tv series The Walking Dead*.
> 
> I just google any of these abbreviations I don't know and they always come up.



Yes, TWD stands for The Walking Dead, a tv series. Since the discussion was all over the place, I thought it only fitting to talk about what I was interested in for a minute as well it at least was a relationship question.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2015)

Sassycakes said:


> The working man was a pleasure to be around and he never told me I was doing anything wrong. The retired man has explained to me that I don't load the dishwasher correctly,the washing machine ,run the vacuum etc.




An efficiency expert concluded his lecture with a note of caution. "You don't want to try these techniques at home." "Why not?" asked somebody from the audience.

"I watched my wife's routine at breakfast for years," the expert explained. "She made lots of trips between the refrigerator, stove, table and cabinets, often carrying a single item at a time. One day I told her, 'Hon, why don't you try carrying several things at once?'"

"Did it save time?" the person in the audience asked. "Actually, yes," replied the expert. "It used to take her 20 minutes to make breakfast. Now I do it in seven."


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 24, 2015)

Now I just had an even kinkier thought...leather furries...wouldn't be surprised


----------

